# The First Heretic Early Review



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://myfavouritebooks.blogspot.com/2010/08/first-heretic-by-aaron-dembski-bowden.html

Sounds like ADB has done some good work. Can't wait to get this book... just wish I could get it at freaking Games Day rather then wait till the end of next month.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol i've got it now . only i'm reading Sabbat Worlds atm, so it'll probably be next.

CP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You bastard, you have it and are not reading it. Heresy right there. I haven't had a read of nemesis yet. I am Irked. And that will not do.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> You bastard, you have it and are not reading it. Heresy right there. I haven't had a read of nemesis yet. I am Irked. And that will not do.


one thing at a time mate, i can't do a quality book review if i'm not concentrated fully on the material. It shall receive my undivided attention, but as with most things, has been slowed within the Imperial Bureaucracy. What a mighty machine it is...

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> one thing at a time mate, i can't do a quality book review if i'm not concentrated fully on the material. It shall receive my undivided attention, but as with most things, has been slowed within the Imperial Bureaucracy. What a mighty machine it is...
> 
> CP


Just don't spend years debating over it like the real Imperial Bureaucracy.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, to be honest, that review isn't much to go on. It was smaller than I had hoped; so I shall await some more before I am decided!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol i've got it now . only i'm reading Sabbat Worlds atm, so it'll probably be next.
> 
> CP


... Gaunt's Ghosts fanboyism at its heart 

Still, you've mentioned you work in a Library (According to the ever-spanning and highly fickle tome that is my memory) so how does this link with ''receiving'' these title's so early?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bobss said:


> ... Gaunt's Ghosts fanboyism at its heart
> 
> Still, you've mentioned you work in a Library (According to the ever-spanning and highly fickle tome that is my memory) so how does this link with ''receiving'' these title's so early?


it actually doesn't. The two are completely separate. I can get other books through my library contacts. but I initiated the advance copy stuff on my own through contact at BL. It's really all about who you know. 
CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> it actually doesn't. The two are completely separate. I can get other books through my library contacts. but I initiated the advance copy stuff on my own through contact at BL. It's really all about who you know.
> CP


Have I mentioned that I envy you :grin:.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Have I mentioned that I envy you :grin:.


probably a few times now. lol 

oh and:



bobss said:


> ... Gaunt's Ghosts fanboyism at its heart


you're damn right! :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im guessing you've read it now so think we could get a preview of your upcoming _Sabbat Worlds_ review?, what did you think of the new Gaunt's Ghosts short story?.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Im guessing you've read it now so think we could get a preview of your upcoming _Sabbat Worlds_ review?, what did you think of the new Gaunt's Ghosts short story?.


well, in fact, there are two shorts in here about the Ghosts. _Iron Star_ is the first and was published originally in the 2008 UK gamesday chapbook as an in-between of Only in Death and Blood Pact. It is very good! classic Abnett.

On the novella, i really can't give anything away that wouldn't be a spoiler. so i'm reserving my words on that until the review goes live. 

I'll be finished reading soon, so don't fret. You'll get your juicy review.  lol

although, since this thread is about ADB, i might as well mention that his short Regicide was probably the most epic in the entire book. And that's not just an endorsement of a friend, that's a serious judgment call. I'll elaborate in my review.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Regicide_?, I hadn't heard anything about that. Can you tell me just one thing?, what regiment has he written about.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Regicide_?, I hadn't heard anything about that. Can you tell me just one thing?, what regiment has he written about.


haha, persistent little devil aren't you. lol 

ok

The Argentum. 

I get all giddy at the mention of them and whom they are associated with. :biggrin: but that's all you'll get out of me until the review! no more!

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes I am hehe. Argentum?... another kick-ass name from ADB.

Talos, Argel Tal, Argentum. He just comes up with the coolest names.


----------

